# Women's Bike - Trek, Felt, Other?



## Gordon Gekko

Hello. My wife and I are shopping for a new bike for her. I began road biking a few weeks ago and love it (I used to mountain bike; though I've been inactive for a couple of years). She is new to biking, but we both think she will like it enough to invest in a good bike. 

Our criteria, so far, has been:
1. Get a bike that is roughly comparable to my bike (I got a deal on a prior year's model Felt F3, a full carbon bike with DA components). 
2. Get 105 components, at least. 
3. Spend ~2k for bike, pedals, helmet, shoes. 

Given our criteria, we have honed in on bikes from major manufacturers with aluminum frames with carbon forks/stays and 105 components. Here are some bikes she has seen or ridden. 

*Her top choice: Trek 2.1 WSD ($1,500)*
Frame: Aluminum with carbon fork and stays. 
Components: 105 shifters, front derailer, crank and cassette; ultegra rear derailer. 
Weight: ?
URL: http://www.trekbikes.com/women/wsd_products/bikes/2008/road/23wsd

*Her second choice: Felt FW25 ($1,650)*
Frame: Aluminum with carbon fork and stays. 
Components: Shimano ST-R700 shifters; ultegra deraillauers; shimano crank.
Weight: 18.46 lbs. (47cm)
URL: http://www.feltracing.com/08/product.asp?catid=1504,1508&pid=8690

Does anyone have a preference between these two bikes? Anything else we should consider? Thanks in advance.


----------



## il sogno

You might want to look into the Orbea women's bike. Specialized makes a pretty good women's bike too.


----------



## greenlime

I looked at the Trek 2.1 and the Felt FW3 this last summer. The FW25 is this year's version. Although I have previously owned 2 Treks, this was my first time trying a women's specific frame. I liked both but the Felt seemed lighter and appealed to me more. It seemed to have better components for the money. One thing that I would consider is whether she wants a triple crankset or a compact double. Coming from mtn. biking, a triple might appeal. The Felt also had shorter reach brake levers for my small hands and are noticeably comfortable. In the end, go with her gut and how you like the shop service.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

Trek revamped its Madone line this year, which includes the WSD bikes beginning with the 4.5 (which is the next step above the 2.1). My wifed ended-up buying a new 4.5 WSD because she liked the way it rode, she liked the full carbon frame (vs the aluminum frames she started looking at), she liked the colors of the bike, and she liked the bike shop. As a bonus, the bike came with a triple (versus a compact) which should make it easier for her to climb.


----------



## il sogno

Gordon Gekko said:


> Trek revamped its Madone line this year, which includes the WSD bikes beginning with the 4.5 (which is the next step above the 2.1). My wifed ended-up buying a new 4.5 WSD because she liked the way it rode, she liked the full carbon frame (vs the aluminum frames she started looking at), she liked the colors of the bike, and she liked the bike shop. As a bonus, the bike came with a triple (versus a compact) which should make it easier for her to climb.


Oh that's nice! :thumbsup:


----------

